# My shrimp love banana!!



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

This morning I woke up and was getting ready to eat a banana when I thought maybe my shrimp would like some. So I gave them a small piece. It floated so I took a toothpick and stuck it to the sand. And wow. My shrimp swarmed it and ate all of it in about 30min. They seem to like it more than blanched carrots and zuchinni.


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

I often find that whenever I have crumbs of lunch left over, I can put a little in my tank and it will be greedily devoured! I've done tomatoes, granola bars, bananas, etc. It is an easy way to keep their food sources diverse without specially preparing food for them.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

In general fruits aren't good to put in your tanks, not because of anything to do with the shrimp themselves (many fruits are eaten happily by shrimp, and nutritionally are as good or almost as good as the veggies commonly used) but because the sugars in fruits dissolve out into the water and can lead to bacterial blooms. 

Obviously really tiny amounts are probably not going to be an issue, especially if done only rarely. But the sugar content of fruit is the primary reason I know why shrimpkeepers usually use veggies instead.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

i didn't know about the sugar thing. The only problem i have with veggies is that they dont really like it and i have to boil it to get it soft enough for them.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

actually feeding veggies is VERY easy, get a small bowl with some water and the slice of whatever and microwave for 5-15 seconds (experiment how soft you want it) and there! you have good blanched veggies ready to feed after cooling it down.


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

Bacteria blooms, like cyanobacteria? Or like biofilms?

My shrimp seem to like to pick at everything, so it would seem like biofilms would be like more food to them....


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

So would your the pro outweigh the con of feeding the shrimp fruit?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

feeding veggies is better but an occasional chunk of banana won't hurt.


----------

